# 65 chevy stepside (w.i.p)



## jweed9379 (Jan 5, 2014)

heres the 65 chevy im working on also...another work in progress but im really pleased with the way it is turning out so far...its just a few pics but there will be more to come


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Wow super smooth paint...out of a rattle can?


----------



## jweed9379 (Jan 5, 2014)

no ive never had much luck with rattle can paints...I airbrush and hand paint everything


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

jweed9379 said:


> heres the 65 chevy im working on also...another work in progress but im really pleased with the way it is turning out so far...its just a few pics but there will be more to come


*Nice Job!!!...:thumbsup:*


----------

